# JD "H" manure spreader



## marlanb (Sep 10, 2013)

I have an old H manure spreader and broke the top cast iron sprockets on it. Does anyone know where I can get replacements?


----------



## lazyd (Oct 13, 2011)

*Parts for the "H" spreader*

I should have any part you need for your model "H". I have a small ground driven manure spreader salvage yard here on the ranch in SD. I have around 35 spreaders I am either parting out or fixing up. Just let me know what you need. ------------Bill


----------

